# Problem Festplatte



## Morin (12. Oktober 2008)

Moin,

hab meinen neuen Rechner seit gestern. Hab Vista installiert, Partitionen eingerichtet (Festplatte: Samsung HD753LJ 750 GB S-ATA II). 
Ging alles wunderbar, neugestartet, wollte dann die zweite Partition formatieren! Hat auch angefangen, nach einer zeit hat der PC reboote, tja das wars dann auch. Windows Vista fährt nicht mehr hoch, bleibt immer bei *
reboot and Select proper Boot device
or Insert Boot Media in selected Boot devie and press a key* hängen.

Im Bios steht unter Main

Sata 1 Samsung HD753
Sata 2 TSSTcorpDVD-Rom SH

Boot Device Priority 

1st Boot ... Sata: PM-Samsung HD
2nd Boot ... CDROM: SM TSST .....
3rd Boot ... Removeable Dev.

wenn das weiterhilf ... 

in der Hinsicht hab ich gar kein plan !!! 

Wollte dann Vista neuinstallieren ... 

Kam bis Partition Erstellung, ein Warnsymbol leuchtet schon in diesem Feld auf
*Die Hardware des Computers unterstützt möglischerweise das Starte mit diesem Datenträger nicht. Stellen Sie sicher, das der Controller des Datenträgers im Bios-Menu des Computers aktiviert ist.* Ähhh was xD .

Er zeigt mir auch an, das noch gar keine Partition erstellt wurde, *Nicht zugewiesener Speicherplatz auf Datenträger 698.6 GB*
Hab dann mal versucht eine Partition zu erstellen,  

Meldung:
Das Erstellen einer neuen Partition auf dem ausgewählten freien Speicherplatz ist fehgeschlagen. [Fehler: 0x80042453]

Ich vermutet das die Platte den Geist aufgeben hat, und das nach noch nicht mal 24h O.o.

Ich hoffe ich hab es genau genug beschrieben.

Achso mein System schreib ich auch nochmal,
Asus P5Q Pro
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400
4GB Geil Arbeitsspeicher 
ATI HD 4870
Samsung HD753Lj 750 GB
wenn es weiterhilft
will doch nur Warhammer und COD 4 spielen *heul*
Grüß

Sebastian


----------



## poTTo (12. Oktober 2008)

ist nicht bös gemeint, aber >> google.de mal nutzen !

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=0x...Suche&meta=


gruss
poTTo


----------



## Morin (12. Oktober 2008)

naja, wirklich viel steht da net, zwei vermuten das sie defekt ist. 
Aber das kann doch net sein, nach noch nicht mal 12h in betrieb -.-


----------



## Todesschleicher (12. Oktober 2008)

Wow...du hast dir alles was darüber steht in Google angeschaut? Respekt.
Jemand hat geraten, das BIOS und alles auf den neuesten Stand zu bringen (über XP), ich frag mal ganz profan:

hast du eine externe Festplatte angeschlossen?
hast du die Vista-CD rausgenommen?


----------



## Morin (12. Oktober 2008)

ne, aber kann ja nicht sein, hab ja schon Warhammer gespielt gestern abend und das auch recht lange. 
nein ist keine angeschlossen
jo, cd war draußen.


----------



## poTTo (12. Oktober 2008)

versuch mal die installation mal nur mit einem RAM Riegel, nicht die evtl. querschiessen. und wenn du hast ein anderes Laufwerk.


----------



## Morin (12. Oktober 2008)

hi, hab eben nochmal die ganzen Bios einstellungen mit dem Handbuch vergliechen. Bei der Festplatten einstellung *SMART Monitoring stand auf Enabled* im Buch steht es auch *Auto* hab es umgestellt und neu gestartet. Jetzt fährt Vista wieder hoch. 

Hmmm ... suche gerade ein programm mit dem man Festplatten schäden finden kann, wenn es überhaupt eins gibt.

Hab mir mal die Testversion von HDDlife geladen. 

Report:

****
DDlife Project 3.0.0.141
© 2004-2007 by BinarySense Inc., http://www.hddlife.com, mailto:support@hddlife.com

13/10/2008 14:17:39.711
Try checking MSI devices... failed!

0: Device State: Online
0: Device number: 0
0: Model: SAMSUNG HD753LJ
SAMSUNG HD753LJ: DeviceInterfacePath: \\?\ide#disksamsung_hd753lj_________________________1aa01113#5&2ea7e938&0&0.0.0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}
SAMSUNG HD753LJ: Serial: S13UJ1BQ804320
SAMSUNG HD753LJ: Firmware: 1AA01113
SAMSUNG HD753LJ: Manufacturer: SAMSUNG
SAMSUNG HD753LJ: Disk size: 750155292160 bytes
SAMSUNG HD753LJ: Power status: Unknown
SAMSUNG HD753LJ: Health status: Prefail
SAMSUNG HD753LJ: Temperature: 25
SAMSUNG HD753LJ: Bus type: SATA
SAMSUNG HD753LJ:>ATA specific parameters:
SAMSUNG HD753LJ: Performance status: Good
SAMSUNG HD753LJ: AAM Supported
SAMSUNG HD753LJ: Current AAM: 0
SAMSUNG HD753LJ: Recomended AAM: 254
SAMSUNG HD753LJ: APM Supported
SAMSUNG HD753LJ: Current APM: 0
SAMSUNG HD753LJ: Power On Hours: 25
SAMSUNG HD753LJ: Health: 0
SAMSUNG HD753LJ: Performance: 71
SAMSUNG HD753LJ: Attributes count: 24
SAMSUNG HD753LJ: Attributes:
SAMSUNG HD753LJ: -------------------------------------------------
SAMSUNG HD753LJ: ID	Flags	Thresh	Value	Worst	Raw
SAMSUNG HD753LJ: -------------------------------------------------
SAMSUNG HD753LJ: 01	000f	33	63	63	00000000000000db
SAMSUNG HD753LJ: 03	0007	0b	4b	4b	00000000000020c6
SAMSUNG HD753LJ: 04	0032	00	64	64	0000000000000014
SAMSUNG HD753LJ: 05	0033	0a	01	01	00000000000010d1
SAMSUNG HD753LJ: 07	000f	33	fd	fd	0000000000000000
SAMSUNG HD753LJ: 08	0025	0f	64	64	0000000000000000
SAMSUNG HD753LJ: 09	0032	00	64	64	0000000000000019
SAMSUNG HD753LJ: 0a	0033	33	64	64	0000000000000000
SAMSUNG HD753LJ: 0b	0012	00	64	64	0000000000000000
SAMSUNG HD753LJ: 0c	0032	00	64	64	0000000000000014
SAMSUNG HD753LJ: 0d	000e	00	63	63	000000000000005c
SAMSUNG HD753LJ: b7	0032	00	64	64	0000000000000000
SAMSUNG HD753LJ: b8	0033	63	64	64	0000000000000000
SAMSUNG HD753LJ: bb	0032	00	64	64	000000000000005c
SAMSUNG HD753LJ: bc	0032	00	64	64	0000000000000000
SAMSUNG HD753LJ: be	0022	00	50	47	0000000014100014
SAMSUNG HD753LJ: c2	0022	00	4b	45	0000000019100019
SAMSUNG HD753LJ: c3	001a	00	64	64	00000000002faa76
SAMSUNG HD753LJ: c4	0032	00	64	64	000000000000000f
SAMSUNG HD753LJ: c5	0012	00	64	64	0000000000000004
SAMSUNG HD753LJ: c6	0030	00	64	64	0000000000000000
SAMSUNG HD753LJ: c7	003e	00	64	64	0000000000000000
SAMSUNG HD753LJ: c8	000a	00	63	63	0000000000000e25
SAMSUNG HD753LJ: c9	000a	00	63	63	0000000000000002
SAMSUNG HD753LJ: -------------------------------------------------
****


----------



## poTTo (12. Oktober 2008)

hdd tune 2.55

und

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=55023


----------



## Morin (12. Oktober 2008)

so lasse gerade HDD Tune 2.55 laufen. die ersten 6006 MB zeit es als Damaged an -.-, die restlichen bis jetzt getestem sind ok. Also doch Platte hin, argh.


----------



## poTTo (12. Oktober 2008)

zur not mal low level formatieren lassen, dann erneut testen.


----------



## Morin (12. Oktober 2008)

geht nicht, jetzt sagt mir auch Vista das der Datenträger einen Fehler aufweißt und den Datenträger tauschen soll.


----------



## Wagga (12. Oktober 2008)

Wenn 2 Programme sagen das Sie defekt ist tausch sie lieber um.
Sicher ist sicher.

Eine Festplatte hat zu funktionieren.


----------



## Morin (12. Oktober 2008)

jupp ... werd ich auch machen, rufe morgen an. Schade nur das sie nicht mal einen Tag überlebt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Edit:

So, neue Platte ist eingebaut und funktioniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------

